# mit debootstrap debian squeeze auf USB Stick installieren



## §Alptraum§ (12. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich probiere mit Hilfe von debootstrap, Debian squeeze auf einen fat32 formatierten USB Stick zu installieren "natürlich nur das Grundsystem".

Folgende Befehl hatte ich ausgeführt:
debootstrap --arch=i386 --include=linux-image-486,module-init-tools,udev,netbase,ifupdown,iproute,openssh-server,dhcpcd,iputils-ping,wget,net-tools,ntpdate,uboot-mkimage,uboot-envtools,vim-tiny squeeze /media http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian

nach /media hatte ich meine USB Partition /dev/sdb1 gemountet.

Er hatte alles vom Server geholt, entpackt und anschließend konfiguriert.

Nun ist jedoch das Problem, das mein System das Debian squeeze nicht booten will.

Das DSL Linux bootet er jedoch auf einem anderen USB Stick ohne Probleme, wenn ich diesen Stick anschließe.

Wo liegt hier das Problem?

Mein System ist ein Winterm 3150se, daher benötige ich linux-image-486, da er eine AMD Geode GX Prozessor hat.

Auf dem Winterm ist im Flashspeicher das Wince 5.0.

Im Bootmenü habe  ich natürlich schon eingestellt, das er von USB booten soll.
Wiegesagt beim DSL Linux bootet er ohne Probleme das System.

Hm....die /etc/fstab habe ich schon angepasst, wo die swap und / liegt.
Desweiteren habe ich schon die in interfaces angepasst, da ich der winterm eine feste IP zugeteilt habe.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Cu Andy


----------



## Adrian_Broher (13. März 2011)

> Nun ist jedoch das Problem, das mein System das Debian squeeze nicht booten will.



Da heisst konkret?

Das Bootmedium wird uebersprungen?
Der Bootmanager kann nicht geladen werden?
Die Root Partition wird vom Bootmanager nicht gefunden?
etc etc


----------



## §Alptraum§ (13. März 2011)

Ok....der erste Fehler war, das ich mit debootstrap auf eine ext2 Partition installiert habe "also eine Linuxpartition".

Dann hatte ich diese Partition mit vfat -F 32 formatiert, also fat32.
Nach mounten der Partition, stellte sich heraus, das debootstrap sich quer stellt, die Installation auf ein fat32 Laufwerk zu installieren.

Dann dachte ich, das ich es auf eine ext2 Partition installiere und dies dann in ein tar.gz Archive packe.
Das hat er auch gemacht....wenn ich jedoch dieses Archiv in der fat32 Partition entpacke, meckert er rum, wegen symbolischen Links.
Ist ja auch logisch, denn wenn die Verzeichnisse/Dateien noch nicht vorhanden sind, kann er auch keine symbolischen Links setzen.

Und das ist jetzt mein Problem....
Wie bekomme ichjetzt die Daten von der ext2 Partition auf die fat32 Partition?

beim entpacken bringt die Option -h nichts, da wiegesagt noch Daten/Verzeichnisse fehlen und er keine symbolischen Links setzen kann. Diese Daten/Verzeichnisse werden erst im späteren Verlauf des entpacken angelegt.

Da ich ja auch Programmieren kann, dachte ich, das ich die ganzen Verzeichnisse/Dateien von der ext2 Partition durchgehe und immer einzeln die Verzeichnisse u. Dateien anlege.
Es steht ja dort dabei, wohin der symbolische Link geht.

Dann lege ich halt Verzeichnisse/Dateien an, so dass er den symbolischen Link gesetzt werden kann.
Später wird es ja dann durch die Originaldateien ersetzt.

Da mein Bios nur fat32 booten kann, muß ich auf die fat32 Partition noch Dos installieren.
Wenn er das Dos lädt, kann man ja dann mit loadlin ein Linuxsystem booten.

Ok, aber ich finde nirgends im www DOS, wo ich nachdem extrahieren des Archives alle nötigen Dos Dateien habe.

Hm....wüsste von Euch jemand, wo ich die herbekomme?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. März 2011)

§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Da mein Bios nur fat32 booten kann, muß ich auf die fat32 Partition noch Dos installieren.
> [...]



Quatsch. Ein Bios kennt gar kein Dateisystem. Es lädt die ersten 512 Byte des Datenträgers, welche den Bootloader enthalten und dieser lädt dann die Dateien von der Platte nach. Das Bios hat damit nichts mehr zu tun.

Ich glaube, dass du ein Debian nicht auf ein Fat32 Partition installieren kannst, da hier sehr viel mit SymLinks und Dateirechten gearbeitet wird, die man nicht auf Fat32 abbilden kann. Bleib daher bei einem ext2.

Gruß
BK


----------



## deepthroat (14. März 2011)

Hi.

Schau dir mal unetbootin (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/) an. Evlt. hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## §Alptraum§ (15. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte mir mit unetbootin das Debian netinstall auf einen ext3 formatierten USB Stick installiert gehabt.

Nun sollte ja das Debian auf meine USB Festplatte gelangen, wenn ich es über das Internet installiere....daher legte ich bei der USB Festplatte mit fdisk Partitionen an und formatierte sie anschließend mit mkfs.ext3 und mkswap.

Beispiel:
/dev/sda1 = ext3 = für das System
/dev/sda2 = swap = für die Auslagerungsdatei
/dev/sda3 = ext3 = für alle möglichen Daten

Nachdem ich den USB Stick und USB Festplatte anschloß und die winterm neu bootete, ging die Installationen ohne weiteren Problem von statten.

Während der Installation musste ich lediglich den USB Stick nicht mehr bootfähig und die USB Festplatte bootfähig machen.

Nach der Installation konnte ich auch den USB Stick entfernen und da System startete ohne weiteres via USB Festplatte.

Nachdem ich mir mit apt-get noch einige Programme installiert hatte, wollte ich mein fertig gebackenes System mit dd als Image sichern.

dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip >/backup/backup.img.gz 

hier stellte ich sofort fest, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt, denn ich kam auf eine durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit beim Anlegen des Image von 200-300 kb /sec.

UFF.......

Daher ist meine Frage, weshalb meine USB 2.0 Ports "welche auf zertifiziert sind" kein USB 2.0, sondern nur unter USB 1.1 laufen.

Ist mir etwas zu hoch, denn nachdem grub ja mein Debian squeeze hochfährt, werden doch auch andere Treiber geladen.

Ich hab gelesen, das dass winterm Bios bei USB Laufwerken nur mit USB 1.1 zugreift.

Hier ist das, was mir lsusb ausspuckte:
root@debian-totale:~# lsusb
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 090c:1000 Feiya Technology Corp. Flash Drive
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 067b:2507 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2507 Hi-speed USB to IDE bridge controller
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

was kann ich jetzt machen, das ich die USB 2.0 Ports, auch mit USB 2.0 nutzen kann.


----------

